# white marshalls



## blues_n_cues

now i don't remember the exact year but..
I know Marshall has done custom white tolex covers for years so the '82 anniv wasn't really special but it was...
we all know Randy Rhoads had his in white.and i won't do the 1959RR
Rik Emmitt of TRIUMPH also had these as far back as rock & roll machine- which i believe was 1977 or 1978(yeah i could google it or call the shop but...)

do you have one?? i know a couple of ya(zakk) do...i'm going to recover mine in white as crazy as that is.. i had a hot GF IN the house but spent time polishing & scrubbing a '65 vette.. that didn't work out so well....but the vette sold for more than she did on a weekly basis so.......
anyway.. i'm looking @ white tolex for my stuff & possibly taking my jcm800 2204 to a short board or gettin a Germino style '68 built 100wt plexi or jtm 45 . but it'll be all in white.
your thoughts


----------



## blues_n_cues

now before ya tell me I'm all over the map.. remember it' 4:34am mid states U.S.A., i been drinkin, & it's Daddy duty w/ the new guitar player..
have mercy bruddahs....


----------



## jcmjmp

Go for it.


----------



## tonefreak

do it. i'm planning to re-cover my DSL in white.

actually no, i'm planning to build a whole new head cab for my DSL in white.

then i can have either or.


----------



## mike mike

White marshalls are soo hot. White amps in general


----------



## kr-100

Here you go...... 20th 2204
I've always liked white marshalls..... go for it.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## diesect20022000

why not? i personaly like the white grill/b;ack logo look. that's always been mine so my next dsl will be that (after debating silver eyc,lol)


----------



## eljeffebrown

I'm planning on doing my head in white W a white expanded metal grill with "el jeffe" in the Marshall font, either that, or "hell" in the same font. I have everything I need but what I'm looking for is a company that does replacement faceplate's for Marshalls. I want to get a JCM 900 one made in all white. until I can get one made I don't wanna do it cause it just wont look right (to me anyway) with the gold face and all that white.


----------



## Codyjohns

I had to redo my amp .........she's white now and for ever.


----------



## kr-100

How did you get it white RT.......vinyl dye?


----------



## Codyjohns

kr-100 said:


> How did you get it white RT.......vinyl dye?



What happened is when I used the acetone to remove the black paint from the amp ...it turned pink  so I striped everything from the amp head and used VHT dye and white it is..........it's really a fawn (beige)


----------



## kr-100

Anything is better than that black rustoleum paint that was on it....lol even pink.

Looks great


----------



## Codyjohns

kr-100 said:


> Anything is better than that black rustoleum paint that was on it....lol even pink.
> 
> Looks great



Thanks KR......it's going to stay white as long as I'm alive.


----------



## Marshallhead

Michael RT said:


> Thanks KR......it's going to stay white as long as I'm alive.




I wish your font was White - that red is really hard to read on top if the black background!


----------



## JayCM800

If i had a white marshall i'd try to keep it as pristine and inmaculate as possible so it'd have to be a "bedroom queen" or "living room ornament". I can tolerate a raggedy tattered black tolex amp but a dirty, ripped to shreds white tolex amp to me look like crap...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Michael RT said:


> I had to redo my amp .........she's white now and for ever.



they should have all come in white like that.


----------



## Codyjohns

blues_n_cues said:


> they should have all come in white like that.



I always wanted a White Superlead so this is the closest I could get to having a real one.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I had no problem with it being pink.

Love, Richard Simmons


----------



## Codyjohns

TwinACStacks said:


> I had no problem with it being pink.
> 
> Love, Richard Simmons



I could tell people that it was a Barbie amp head that I painted white.


----------



## janarn

Here's a vintage white Marshall:

1965 White JTM45 w/Block Logo pictures from hobbies & interests photos on webshots


----------



## Codyjohns

janarn said:


> Here's a vintage white Marshall:
> 
> 1965 White JTM45 w/Block Logo pictures from hobbies & interests photos on webshots



That is a beautiful looking Marshall


----------



## Marshallhead

That White JTM45 is a well known Music Ground fake. On that example they made the mistake of re-using the same serial number range as they used on their 100 watt dual output transformer fakes. Looks cool, though!


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

I love white amps/ cabs and wish I hadn't sold my white 1987 R.I a few years back. I used to use it with one of the Hendrix purple R.I 4 x 12's..... Arrrggghhhhhhhhhh. I'll see if I can find a pic of the halfstack just to P myself off. I have just this weekend started my project 4 x 12, it's an old 70's Orange cab that I'm re-covering in Marshall white (cream) levant with biscuit grille cloth and it's starting to look real cool.

Here you go......


----------



## zachman

I LOVE white Marshall amps! Always have...


----------



## jorual

I have a Metroamp Kit with the black box and I am thinking on changing the box by a White one.


----------



## GreaserMatt

Here's my 20th anniv 4x12 cab w/ 65's in it.... & my 2205 on top; I'd love to get a white box for that head...


----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## Codyjohns

GreaserMatt said:


> Here's my 20th anniv 4x12 cab w/ 65's in it.... & my 2205 on top; I'd love to get a white box for that head...



That is one beautiful cab............and it's got 65's in it.


----------



## diesect20022000

Michael RT said:


> That is one beautiful cab............and it's got 65's in it.


 you suck.....i'm gasing for a 2205 something fierce,lol. nice though man real nice.


----------



## GreaserMatt

diesect20022000 said:


> you suck.....i'm gasing for a 2205 something fierce,lol. nice though man real nice.


 

Thanks! I got that head in a trade for a '77 fender twin reverb that I picked up cheap as a project; I only had about $500 into it... I think I did ok! LOL


----------



## GreaserMatt

Michael RT said:


> That is one beautiful cab............and it's got 65's in it.


 

Thanks! I got some pics of the speakers, too!


----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## jcmjmp

I'm going to get (import) some genuine Marshall white tolex and do my 2550x and '79 cab in White. I have to get an entire roll though, so I'll have a lot of leftover.


----------



## S.A.T.O.

I love all the different colors, those JCM 2000 Orange Crush Marshall's were pretty bad ass!


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

jcmjmp said:


> I'm going to get (import) some genuine Marshall white tolex and do my 2550x and '79 cab in White. I have to get an entire roll though, so I'll have a lot of leftover.



I just got some and re-covered one of my old Orange cabs... then did my main amp to match. My favorite colour was the Marshall half stack on the front of the Marshall book and that's the look I was after. Don't flame me for them not being Marshalls... my next project is an old '70s checker grille cloth 4 x 12 in either white or red.....


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Aw man. That looks so cool. Very well done.


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

chuckharmonjr said:


> Aw man. That looks so cool. Very well done.



Thanks very much, if only you had seen the cab before I did it..... the phrase "rough as a bears arse" springs to mind!


----------



## JayCM800

S.A.T.O. said:


> I love all the different colors, those JCM 2000 Orange Crush Marshall's were pretty bad ass!


Yes! I cut my teeth on an Orange Crush DSL100 back in '02-'04! Those got me sold on Marshall!


----------



## msgdman

Love em white! My 77 JMP redone in a white head cab. I did the 4x12 myself.


----------



## kips1963

I recently saw a white JCM 800 half stack for sale in a music store. The owner told me it was all original from '82, but it definitely was NOT an Aanniversary Series amp/cab. No 'AS.....' serial nr, no 'Anniversary Series' badge on the cabinet, just an 'ordinary' JCM 800 half stack in white....

Could this be all original?? In other words: did Marshall make white, non-AS JCM 800's in '82???

Here's a pic:


----------



## TwinACStacks

I find this WHITE amp thread particularly distasteful.

 The Hon. Most Exalted Reverend Al Sharpton


----------



## V-man

Luvverly Joobly said:


>



This was exactly what I needed to see to get the ball rolling... a shot of Salt & Pepper actually mounted over the grill.


----------



## Bear

Luvverly Joobly said:


> I just got some and re-covered one of my old Orange cabs... then did my main amp to match. My favorite colour was the Marshall half stack on the front of the Marshall book and that's the look I was after. Don't flame me for them not being Marshalls... my next project is an old '70s checker grille cloth 4 x 12 in either white or red.....



Mind if I ask where you got the White tolex?? 
Bear


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Bear said:


> Mind if I ask where you got the White tolex??
> Bear



Not at all, here you go
eBay My World - solsound_limited

GREAT guy to deal with too!


----------



## Bear

Thanks alot.
Bear


----------



## MajorWatt

Luvverly Joobly said:


> I just got some and re-covered one of my old Orange cabs... then did my main amp to match. My favorite colour was the Marshall half stack on the front of the Marshall book and that's the look I was after. Don't flame me for them not being Marshalls... my next project is an old '70s checker grille cloth 4 x 12 in either white or red.....



Very cool! Too bad you don't have the grill badges.... :cool2:


----------



## MajorWatt

My garden of color stacks.....






Purple head is 1959SLP Limited
Two Silver Jubilee cabs.
Early 70's white Major stack.
Red Superlead stack...recovered black late 70's cabs and a early 70's 100 watt.


----------



## Over Drive

I have a matching JCM800 half stack from 1983 in white that is definitely original but not an anniversary edition. 

They are both frequently gigged and both need new tolex. While I love the white it is hard to keep so I might go with a darker colour. 

Talk me out of it!


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Over Drive said:


> I have a matching JCM800 half stack from 1983 in white that is definitely original but not an anniversary edition.
> 
> They are both frequently gigged and both need new tolex. While I love the white it is hard to keep so I might go with a darker colour.
> 
> *Talk me out of it*!



No! White rules and I'd love to see a pic of that rig!


----------



## shredless




----------



## Strateuphoria

remember when these came back?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Re: white marshalls


Are quite possibly as GAY as Silver Marshalls....

 TWIN


----------



## shredless

TwinACStacks said:


> Re: white marshalls
> 
> 
> Are quite possibly as GAY as Silver Marshalls....
> 
> TWIN



loves gay stuff

cant wait to get a jubilee so I can cum out of the closet (lisp)


----------



## Strateuphoria

TwinACStacks said:


> Re: white marshalls
> 
> 
> Are quite possibly as GAY as Silver Marshalls....
> 
> TWIN



almost as gay as Queen looked infront of Vox stacks. 

Seriously they make you look more dorky, Mr TwinACStacks.


----------



## tiny terror

you could always go to marshalls their custom shop can recover cabs in almost any colour and its done in real marshall tolex


----------



## TwinACStacks

Strateuphoria said:


> almost as gay as Queen looked infront of Vox stacks.
> 
> Seriously they make you look more dorky, Mr TwinACStacks.



Thank God it's all about the *TONE* when you are talking Voxes.

Something You Marshallheads don't have a Clue about, Grasshopper.

In a few Years you may understand.

 TWIN


----------



## tiny terror

kips1963 said:


> I recently saw a white JCM 800 half stack for sale in a music store. The owner told me it was all original from '82, but it definitely was NOT an Aanniversary Series amp/cab. No 'AS.....' serial nr, no 'Anniversary Series' badge on the cabinet, just an 'ordinary' JCM 800 half stack in white....
> 
> Could this be all original?? In other words: did Marshall make white, non-AS JCM 800's in '82???
> 
> Here's a pic:


marshalls did make white one in 82 but that dont look like one of them


----------



## MajorWatt

TwinACStacks said:


> Thank God it's all about the *TONE* when you are talking Voxes.
> 
> Something You Marshallheads don't have a Clue about, Grasshopper.
> 
> In a few Years you may understand.
> 
> TWIN



Wow....lots of nuts coming on a Marshall forum and slamming Marshall tone.... 
What's that about clues?


----------



## Midnight Blues

OK, so it's not a 1/2 or full stack, but...





















I know, I've posted these before, but I love this thing!!!!


----------



## axe arsenal

I need some original knobs or maybe I should change that last remaining original one for a newer one..


----------



## Difrenze

Hey! Ive got one of those white class5's aswell! Limited edition verision from sweetwater, only 50 made  (Mk2)


----------



## GIBSON67

I love all colors for Marshalls, especially White and Red.

Mine originally started as a 1982 JCM800 4210 1x12 combo.. Someone back before 2000 transformed it into a 4 hole NMV 50 watt firebreather. I removed from the combo and placed in a head shell to have a half stack. But here's a pic of the cab...


----------



## MajorWatt

TwinACStacks said:


> Re: white marshalls
> 
> 
> Are quite possibly as GAY as Silver Marshalls....
> 
> TWIN



And when it comes to totally Gay, this guy knows what he's talking about.....


----------



## 1982JCM

kips1963 said:


> I recently saw a white JCM 800 half stack for sale in a music store. The owner told me it was all original from '82, but it definitely was NOT an Aanniversary Series amp/cab. No 'AS.....' serial nr, no 'Anniversary Series' badge on the cabinet, just an 'ordinary' JCM 800 half stack in white....
> 
> Could this be all original?? In other words: did Marshall make white, non-AS JCM 800's in '82???
> 
> Here's a pic:



I believe that amp is from 1983. I have the identical half-stack that was made in 1983 but with metal toggle switches that were made for the Canadian models.


----------



## xbolt




----------



## Townsendspecial

If I had a white Marshall amp I would spray bomb it black


----------



## mickeydg5

I am sorry but those Marshalls look blue to me.

ahh haa haa ha



Just kidding about the internet color confusions of the day.


White Marshalls look awesome!
Just keep them clean.


----------



## gldtp99

My 1987x Marshall, second from top:


----------



## CaptainZero

gldtp99 said:


> My 1987x Marshall, second from top:



And, you have the best looking one of the bunch.


----------



## fryeguy

Here's my 82 JCM 800 2204 MKII. So purdy.


----------



## Strat God




----------



## r1_pete

A couple of pics of my white AVT100


----------



## munger77

I have an all original white JMP superlead 100 w half stack from 1979. I'm the second owner. It's white tolex, has the checkered grill of the 70's cabs (dirty but not torn); and the Marshall logos on the head and cabinet are black, not white. Pretty cool. I've owned it 15 years now.


----------



## munger77

Anyone have a 2061 style 2x12 cabinet in white with gold piping? 

I'd LOVE a cab like that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John carey

I’ve got a 1993 30yr anniversary white jcm900 

A 1983 20yr anniversary white Cab. 

And a 1979 white jmp mk2 super lead 100w with a jabco master volume mod


Im old!!! Hahah How do I upload photos? My jpegs are too big and it won’t let me upload the url??


----------



## John carey

munger77 said:


> I have an all original white JMP superlead 100 w half stack from 1979. I'm the second owner. It's white tolex, has the checkered grill of the 70's cabs (dirty but not torn); and the Marshall logos on the head and cabinet are black, not white. Pretty cool. I've owned it 15 years now.





munger77 said:


> I have an all original white JMP superlead 100 w half stack from 1979. I'm the second owner. It's white tolex, has the checkered grill of the 70's cabs (dirty but not torn); and the Marshall logos on the head and cabinet are black, not white. Pretty cool. I've owned it 15 years now.


----------



## John carey

I also have a white jmp super lead 100w mk2!

Rad, I wasn’t sure if it was original even tho the previous owner said it was.. juts haven’t found much info about them being made in white!


----------

